

Kickstarter’s Hidden Wasteheap of Killed Projects - cwan
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/09/kickstarter-takedowns/

======
smoyer
Lightly discussed yesterday at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4562028>

